# Would you date the above celebrity?fictional character?



## Leecallaghan (Aug 21, 2018)

you say whether you would date the above celebrity or fictional character then suggest the next one

i will start

Donald Trump


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. I'm not into dudes.


Rosie O'Donnell?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh god no.

Evan Peters?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe

Tom Holland


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't like men.

Paula Abdul?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Felicity Jones?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

No, her face kind of bothers me, not sure why

Eddie Redmayne? (her male doppelganger)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No. 

Chloë Grace Moretz?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Aziz Ansari, anoyne? Lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No (I see this is a pattern lol)

uhh 

Marisa Tomei?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe...

Kate Upton?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh.... Idk. Probably nah. 

Lucy Liu?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably not?

Guess I'll name a fictional character this time..

Tony Stark/Iron Man?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

In a heartbeat! 

Black Widow?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Possibly

Scarlet Witch (this is the point where I just list the people I'd probably date from the MCU etc lol. I guess.)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Gah... Probably. 

Hal Jordan (Green Lantern)?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nahh. (just realized that's funny since the girl in my avatar is married to a guy who played him lmao)

Logan/Wolverine?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No... I'll be torn to shreds just for approaching! And he says "bub" all the time. 

Ryan Reynolds?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nope. (had to do it again lol)

Jean Grey?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Double rejecteroons. Ouchies! 

Nah... don't like her phoenix form or whatever. Too dangerous. 

Lex Luthor?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

No.

Lois Lane?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nah 

Dream (Sandman comics)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! Gah... Ninjagoed! But still, I guess, maybe no.... or something. 

Nikola Tesla (He's dead, but if you were alive when he was alive, would you?).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably not (not a big fan of moustaches and he had weird gender opinions that wouldn't work with me.)

Loki (incl. fem Loki)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um.... Maybe. Idk though.... Trickery runs through his / her veins.... probably going to be used as a means to an end or something. *shudder* So a No there. 

Sinestro? (lol. Yet another mustache-man! Wait until I bring in the Mario Bros! Lol!)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No


Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nope! 

Ken Watanabe?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No I liked Memoirs of a Geisha though when I was younger

hmm if I think too long someone else will answer. Katy Perry


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Gosho Aoyama?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Ahn Jae-hyun?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nahhhh..... 

Daniel Dae Kim, anyone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. Constitution is too earthy/metallic for my likings. 

Gal Gadot , anyone?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah

Aubrey Plaza?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

love her but no.

Jennifer Garner?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't think I can afford to say no.

Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## Ranger550 (Oct 14, 2018)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> love her but no.
> 
> Jennifer Garner?


Maybe.

Karen Carpenter?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Tom Brady??


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

No.

Mel Gibson?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

No.

Saoirse Ronan?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

No, I don't even know who that is and I've got a bf.

Don Draper? lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Who is that? 


Ummm Peter Griffin?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Noam Chomsky? Hehe!


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

No way!

Ally Sheedy in The Breakfast Club?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably not. Also I only watched clips of the film on YouTube recently (it's before my time,) but I preferred her character pre-makeover. I don't really get why they turned her into a clone of the other female character since the point of the film was 5 different personalities and yeah they were supposed to all discover similarities but that was a bit much.

Uhura (Star Trek)?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Probably not. Also I only watched clips of the film on YouTube recently (it's before my time,) but I preferred her character pre-makeover.


So do I. I like girls who look like that.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Uhura (Star Trek)?


No. A woman like her would probably have me ***** whipped.

Counselor Troy?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Nope. Too much drama.

Sticking with the Star Trek theme, Jadzia Dax?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk... Maybe. 

Morgan Freeman?


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

No but I'd be buddies with him.

Victoria Justice?


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

nope.

Leda bunny


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

*gulp* Idk..... Maybe not. 

Um, Sam Harris?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Nope.

Roddy Piper circa 1980's?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Stormy Daniels?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No.

Britney Spears?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes 

Jean Claude Van Damme?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Never in a million years.

Brother Nathanael?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Steve Urkel?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooo..

Brian Williams?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah. 

Alex Jones? Hehe! Can't really think of female celebrities.


----------



## Ranger550 (Oct 14, 2018)

GeomTech said:


> Nah.
> 
> Alex Jones? Hehe! Can't really think of female celebrities.


Alex Jones the nutball? I aint into freaks or other men.

Nicole Kidman?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Elon Musk?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Frodo?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

No

Andrea Dworkin?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Lonely Hobbit :O But you are a hobbit!!

No

George R. R. Martin?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Because I just remembered this guy existed - MIKA?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


Bill Clinton?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not a chance. 

Barack Obama? Lol!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

No but only because his eyes are too small.


John Madden


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I would date Nel Zelpher, no I would marry her. haha *insert random weeb trash here*


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, probably. 

Jordan Peterson?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh god no. He seems like one of the most boring people on the planet.


Smaug?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

No, gold is not my colour.

Light Yagami?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No! 

L from Death note?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Tucker Carlson??


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not gay but if I was, yeah.


Nancy Pelosi?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heck no! Bleh! 

Steve Wozniak?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Michael Avenatti??


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:no

Mr. Bean?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Hell yeah

Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Faith from Far Cry 5?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No.

Ryan gosling?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nah.... No thanks. 

Jackie Chan?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes

Jerry Seinfeld?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Adam Sandler?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Luke Skywalker?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nah 

Sheldon Cooper?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah maybe, I hate that show though lol.

Princess Leia?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes...... Sub zero from mortal kombat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

Maxine Waters?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope.
Selena Gomez?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No.

Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes. 

Jessica Alba?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

No.

Jim Carrey?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes. 

Bruce Lee?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes.

Lucy Liu?


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

Nah


Gilbert Gottfried?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably. 

Gottfried Leibniz (while he was still alive, and given if you were alive during that time)?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Alec Baldwin?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

No... maybe Alec Baldwin's character from Beetlejuice (probably not).

Winona Ryder?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Absolutely. :heart

Jensen Ackles?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Goddang, who could say no?

Bradley Whitford?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Milo Ventimiglia?

Also (not going to quote cause will mess up thread but,) Hold up.. That was Alec Baldwin in Beetlejuice!? I somehow never made the connection.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Bradley Cooper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Ehhhh no

Lady Gaga?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe. She seems pretty cool.

Jesse Pinkman?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Chris Pratt


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope, not sure I can forgive starlord 

Ray Romano.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Nicholas Cage?

---
also



> Nope, not sure I can forgive starlord


http://geeksoncoffee.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/final-46.jpg


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

^lmao 

Yes, I can imagine myself having fun with Nicholas Cage. It would just be me laughing my head off showing him memes of himself while he stands by straight faced. 

Benicio del Toro?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, we can go hunt down some drug dealers

Emily Blunt


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

YES

Mary Poppins?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.

Drake?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

No

Kid Cudi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure, his pursuit of happiness would end with me.

Brock Lesnar?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Nope


Steve Buscemi?


----------



## Kennysoul (Sep 10, 2018)

No 

CL?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

No, I don't think we'd mesh well. 

Donatella Versace


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No. 

Miley Cyrus??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jeff Bezos??


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Rob James Collier?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez??


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Nick Kamen?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yes


Bruno Mars??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Kelly Jones


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Only if he can hook me up with some groupies. 

Mel Gibson.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


George Clooney?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Brad Pitt?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Lady Gaga??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Ronan Keating?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow. :O He's very handsome, and I do like the name Ronan. 

Haley Joel Osment


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No

Gillian Jacobs?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

**** yeah.


Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hm probably not, but sometimes she's kind of attractive? Or maybe I just like some of her characters. Like soft no/weak yes.

Seth MacFarlane?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No.


Frodo.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No.


Jimmy Kimmel??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Sorry to kill the party but 90% of the answers are "no" yet you all wonder why you're single.
Just an observation...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No

Shane Filan?


----------

